# PTSB Opening Current Account Conditions



## irishpancake (15 Feb 2010)

Hi

As a Halifax customer,I am shopping around to find an alternative similar Current Account product.

I have looked at AIB, BoI and PTSB, and their switching T's & C's.

Initially, I was thinking AIB High Interest Current Account, but just 1% on up to €1000??? and qualification T's & C's to get "free banking".

Then, I looked at, and disregarded BoI, who pay 0.75% for your money, but T's & C,s make it harder to qualify for "free banking".

This left PTSB, who pay 2% on their Switcher Account, up to €1500, with no fees and no particular qualification T's & C's. You must lodge €1500 per month.

But I am dismayed to find out that to open this [broken link removed], one must provide the following:



> Required documents: Current Account
> 
> These are the documents we need from you if you’re applying for a current account at permanent tsb.
> 
> ...



Now, no other Bank I have checked demands this certification of Documents.

OK, you are asked to provide the originals for ID and Address verification, but when you present them in person, there is no demand for certicication.

Here are the relevant sections from the [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] web-sites:



> AIB conditions:
> 
> Make sure that you call into your local AIB branch with both:
> - A valid form of identification
> ...



Can anyone verify if indeed PTSB do ask for certified ID and Address verification documents from face-to-face customers


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2010)

From my experience, PTSB do not look for certified documentation if you show up in person.


----------



## Mpsox (15 Feb 2010)

I would imagine if you turn up with your original passport and documents there won't be an issue, they'll take the copies there, or check the copies you provided with the originals. The issue of certification may be if you were posting them in


----------



## Molly (15 Feb 2010)

> Can anyone verify if indeed PTSB do ask for certified ID and Address verification documents from face-to-face customers


If you call into a branch they will certify, as in photocopy originals, for you. 
Certified copies are required if you are opening the account via the post.


----------



## irishpancake (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks very much for the replies, they all seem to make sense. 

I actually can't find a web-page now on the PTSB site which links to [broken link removed], so I must have entered into an outdated or irrelevant part of the site.

I think it will be PTSB for me.


----------



## irishpancake (15 Feb 2010)

Hi again.

I found out where I got the link referred to in my OP.

[broken link removed], which is a page they have for Halifax customers who want to switch.

Down the page, just above the *Find Your Local Branch* Button, you will find this:



> We’d be delighted to answer any of your queries, or to set up an appointment for you - to make things as quick and easy as possible for you please [broken link removed].



This will bring you, the Halifax Customer they want, to the above page, which does indeed say 



> Required documents: Current Account
> 
> These are the documents we need from you if you're applying for a current account at permanent tsb.
> Money laundering regulations
> ...



I just find it extraordinary that a Bank trying to recruit ex-Halifax Customers, is asking them to go to the Guards, or other Officials to have Documents Certified.

At the very least, it's sloppy.


----------



## irishpancake (16 Feb 2010)

Just got a reply from PTSB Open24 to an e-mail enquiry I sent regarding this anomoly.

Here it is:



> Dear Mr Pancake,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...



So, I think that clarifies the situation.


----------

